
When Ted Lost Control of Its Crowd (2013) - devicetray0
https://hbr.org/2013/04/when-ted-lost-control-of-its-crowd
======
bradknowles
This is Harvard Business Review talking about TED, as in the organization that
hosts TED conferences, and is affiliated with TEDx conferences that are held
around the world.

We are not talking about a random Theodore here, whose name gets shortened to
Ted.

So, in the subject line above, the word “Ted” should instead be “TED”.

~~~
grzm
I believe there's some normalization that happens to titles to prevent all-
caps, and it sometimes is (mis)applied like this. Email the mods using the
contact link in the footer if you'd like it corrected expeditiously.

